# retirement poem



## ronaldj (Sep 4, 2022)

I wanted to retire before I expire the question is what I do….
Set on the couch in front of the box that flickers till wee hours of the morn…..
Or tend a garden with peppers, sweet potatoes and corn?
Maybe take up a pen and paper …begin telling tales that should not be told,
Or just sit on the porch in the rocker, reflecting on getting way old.
What you do-do is all up to you……. remembering you’ve only one shot…..
So make it the best whatever you do and give it all that you got……
(I wrote this nine years ago and found it again this morning.)


----------

